# Neat Article



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

That was really touching, and so true. Thank you for sharing. These were my favourite parts:



Ahsisi said:


> You'll have
> their feet shod regularly only to find shoes gone missing.
> 
> You can, in fact, learn the basics
> ...


----------

